# Giant 2009 TCR road frame on ebay



## sooni (Jul 31, 2009)

*Where to buy a Giant Framset?*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us

What do you guys think about this deal?


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

I asked LBS about Giant frames from China on Ebay being so cheap and different and they replied that those were copies, not real Giant frames. Not sure if its true, but that's what they said and chineese are know to copy and sell cheap!


----------



## Orbea Fett (May 19, 2009)

Condolences to anyone that is suckered into buying those knockoff frames...


----------



## sooni (Jul 31, 2009)

Ya none of the TCR's on the Giant website from ANY country resemble those frames. I just bought some lingerie instead.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Actually, if you check out the Chinese Giant site and look closely, you'll notice that these frames are built up (with differing paint jobs) as the TCR 6500 and TCR 6300. The frames do differ from U.S, Euro and Australian TCRs but they are the same as these Chinese market models so they do seem to be in fact genuine Giant frames albeit downgraded for the Chinese market.

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/zh-HT/bikes/road/4213/32311/


----------



## sooni (Jul 31, 2009)

My lbs is more of a fix it shop and doesnt deal much with big name companies. He's giving me awesome prices on groupsets and such but I want the 2010 TCR.

Does anyone know how I can get my hands on a frame and fork for a reasonable price. The more retail shops around town are f--ing me around so that I buy their clearance models and wont really help beyond that.


----------

